# What do you drive?



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Other than shoes, the one thing that I like to discuss would have to be automobiles. What do you currently drive?

"From our SOUL to your SOLE."


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

a six your old taurus with a kids seat in the back, when I am not taking public transportation.


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

A Discovery 4.6 with a variety of Alpine stero and video equipment.
A Porsche 993.
A Dodge SRT-4 with the Mopar Stage 2 and 3 upgrades.
A Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.3-16.


----------------------


"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't. I just take the metro in DC whereever it can go and take a cab everywhere else. I do occasionally rent when I'm out of town and when visiting usually take my parent's car out for a spin to keep in practice.

Of course, I currently have the luxury of living within walking distance of my office. When I live in Vermont 5 years ago, I did drive a crappy '80s Ford Escort, handed down from grandfather (via my mother and sister). I was thrilled to be rid of it.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

In Prague and St. Petersburg, not being particularly suicidal, I take either the tram or the metro; in the US I have a vintage Mercedes diesel coupe.

Esse Quam Videre


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by NoVaguy_
> 
> Of course, I currently have the luxury of living within walking distance of my office.


So do I! You live in DC?

-- l'homme-RJ


----------



## mch (Jun 9, 2005)

2002 Porsche Targa


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

2003 Chevy Venture ( I know, I know...)
2000 Mercury Cougar V6, 5spd
1987 5.0 Mustang, t-top

www.thegenuineman.com


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I used to drive a 1989 Jaguar. I loved it, but it unfortunately died an unpleasant engine death and was more expensive to fix than it was worth. It looked just like this one: 

I had a 40 mile commute each way, and that certainly made it better. 

The car has been retired to a group of people who stockcar-race Jags and bash into each other. I think it's a happy end.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by VS_
> 
> I used to drive a 1989 Jaguar. I loved it, but it unfortunately died an unpleasant engine death and was more expensive to fix than it was worth. It looked just like this one:
> 
> ...


Since you are still in UK, VS, what is your opinion on the current Jaguars, that I suspect are still made in the UK? They used to have a reputation for good styling, but poor quality, per your apparent experience.

They advertise that they have gotten the J.D. Power award for quality, which may indicate a turnaround.

I was considering the small X model, because very few people here drive Jags.

I believe Jill also drives one.

What is your opinion?

Many thanks, Bill


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by stephenson_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bill,

You didn't ask *me*, but I will respond. I have a client who drives an X-type. It does not have the power or grace of the XJ8, but it's a fine little car. And it hasn't had a single problem in 50,000 miles.

----------------------

"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Flat Six, I should have thought of asking you in the first place. Your post was very helpful, and I appreciate it!

Best regards, Bill


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

I know several people who drive the Jaguar X-Type and they like it just fine, however, I don't believe it is vented for A/C in the back. If that matters to you, you might want to look into that.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

I've had NO problem whatsoever with my S-Type.(Knock wood!) When I take it in for an oil change or tuneup, they give me an X-Type for a loaner car. It seems smaller, but is very solid. Frankly, for the $20K you'd save, I think the X-type is a better value if you're looking for a "runabout". It doesn't feel like a big, smooth luxury car to me though. Just depends what you're looking for. Those are my 2 cents.


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

2000 Kawasaki ZR-7, blue
2004 Acura TSX, gray

As for the Jags, I really thought that Ford was going to kill Jag when they took over. But to my continued shock, the purchase has actually improved Jaguar significantly. Go figure. I still like the styling, and the mechanicals & electronics (no more Lucas!) are much improved. 

(Do you know why the Brits drink their beer warm? Lucas makes refrigerators, too.)

Now, if only GM could stop screwing up Saab, I'd be happy.

CT


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Bill, it looks like you've already had better advice. That was my only Jaguar and it was 15 years old when it was retired. I didn't buy it new, but for the five years I did have it, it performed brilliantly.

It just needed to have odd things fixed at random, like a new signalling arm for the steering column.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

BMW M5.....Love It! Love It!! Love It!!


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

'95 Land Rover Defender 90, red, 125,000 miles. Reliable, so far, and lots of fun.
Lotus Elise scheduled for September delivery. (I used to have a Lotus 7 and a Lotus Europa.)
I recently passed along to one of my sons my late mother's '99 Tahoe. I am, therefore, looking for a practical road vehicle to haul lots of stuff long distances, perhaps an older Range Rover. Any suggestions?
Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Priestyboy (Aug 16, 2005)

I have 2004 Honda Civic. Not too manly I know.

But I also have an '86 944. Now it's a head-turner but a real pain to get in and out of in a dignified fashion when wearing great clothes.

I'd love to trade them both in on something dignified. I like the head-turner type car but not the prices. I got the wifeypoo to go for a 2-door for me but I just can't decide.

I'd like a Boxter I think, but the cost of maintenence on my 944 eats me alive, I can't imagine what a newer model Porsche would cost to maintain must less to own.

I've considered a 3-series BMW but like the old Z-28s, everybody's got one it seems.

I definitely need help in this area. I want to impress and turn heads but not be ostentacious&lt;SP&gt;. I'm not looking to pick up women either. Just be a self indulgent guy (but not selfish), who has a wife and kids, a conservative vocation and a (not by choice) conservative budget.

I'm a wreck...HELP!!!


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

1987 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham, white, 307cid V8, 85K original miles, loaded. Probably my dream car since age 3, when I first remember riding in my grandfather's.





Coolidge


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I drive an 01 Mustang...it's nice, good looking, fast enough for me, and is (relatively) headache free *knock on wood*...but the best part is, that it's paid for...

I've had my eye on the new Charger, but the thought of shelling out an extra $500-$600 a month for the next three or four years isnt all that appealing at this time...

I think I'll enjoy the 'stang for a few more years...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

I happily drive an American car. One of the last of the Oldsmobiles. a 2001 Intrigue. Nice car, has the same nice engine they put in a Cadillac CTS.


----------



## kenz (Jul 25, 2005)

~1993 Mercedes SL500, glistening triple black, xenons, AMG facelift to 2002 style (pic).
~1999 Mercedes SLK 230 Kompressor, silver/black leather, CD, immaculate (bought it for my wife)
~1999 Lexus LX470 SUV, sand/ivory leather.
~1999 Suzuki Grand Vitara. black & silver.

~ex 350SL, 230E, 280E, MX5, Jaguar Daimler and a lot of other makes not nearly as nice.


My SL500


----------



## kenz (Jul 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Gurdon_
> 
> ...(I used to have a Lotus 7...


Love those! Always wanted one. What was it like to drive (high/low points)?


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

A 20th Anniversary Edition Volkswagen GTI. With some extras.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 10, 2005)

2005 Mercedes CLK convertible.


----------



## artdeco73 (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow, looks like some folks here have only slightly fewer expensive cars than they have pairs of expensive shoes. 

On the rare occasion that I'm not on public transit, it's a '97 VW Jetta for me (called Bora in Europe, I believe).

Regards,
Tony


----------



## Toad (Jun 10, 2005)

2005 Merc Grand Marquis, THE greatest value in US cars
1989 MB 190 E 2.6 Nice car, has lousy electrics though.
1980 Alfa Romeo convertible
1977 Bentley T2. One of the great cars of the world.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LeatherSOUL_
> 
> Other than shoes, the one thing that I like to discuss would have to be automobiles. What do you currently drive?


2001 Triumph Tiger:

taken about somewhere around here: https://tinyurl.com/8rg5z Maybe a mile or two further out in the desert. It's hard to tell, the street signs weren't clear.

I also own a 1991 Subaru Legacy wagon with 230k miles on it, but it's going away soon.

This could be the last day of the rest of your life


----------



## lameduck (Jan 6, 2005)

A 1973 Bombadier Tube Stock. It's a long wheelbase.... and I'm "chaueffered" as well.



Regards


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by VS_
> 
> I used to drive a 1989 Jaguar. I loved it, but it unfortunately died an unpleasant engine death and was more expensive to fix than it was worth. It looked just like this one:
> 
> ...


I've always wanted a 70's jag. with a Chevy V8 engine.

As for my cars -- I ain't telling, save one is ridiculously junky and the other ridiculously yuppie.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Toad_
> 
> 2005 Merc Grand Marquis, THE greatest value in US cars
> 1989 MB 190 E 2.6 Nice car, has lousy electrics though.
> ...


I've heard that the Grand Marquis is a very good car.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 4.6 V8 is not a rubber burner but it's pretty steady and reliable...as was the 5.0/302 V8 that preceded it in earlier Crown Victorias, Country Squires, Town Cars, and Grand Marquis. While other manufacturers have changed their engines frequently, Ford's stuck with that 4.6 for nearly 16 years now without issue.

Too bad GM didn't do the same with the 307 and 305 engines they put in Cadillac Broughams, Olds Custom Cruiser Wagons, and Chevrolet Caprices, or GM loyalists like me would still have the privilege of driving new versions of these "real" sedans as well. They don't deserve the geriatric stereotype they're sometimes saddled with.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> I've always wanted a 70's jag. with a Chevy V8 engine.
> 
> As for my cars -- I ain't telling, save one is ridiculously junky and the other ridiculously yuppie.


My dad had a 1956 black XK 140 while in college. He made the mistake of lending it to a friend for the weekend. It was next seen turned over on an exit ramp. He was repaid the cost of the car in full, but didn't buy another.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by kenz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High points:wonderfully fun,lots of noise and wind. It was quick and handled very well for a car of its vintage(1963, I owned it in the 1980's). Did not feel ostentatious driving around in it. It was reliable, notwithstanding Lucas electrics. It was red.

Low points: not practical. Wife didn't drive it, although she liked being seen in it. Parts made of unobtanium. It was not nearly as quick nor did it handle as well as the Europa. (But I much preferred the 7 because of how much fun it was to drive.)
Wish I had kept it.

I'd be tempted to buy a Chaterham 7 if Lotus hadn't come out with the Elise, which does seem to me to be a 21st Century expression of the underlying impulse of the 7.
Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alexandria. Sorry for the delay - I just started night law school at GWU, and my schedule (and usual board checking times) have been scrambled....


----------



## nightowl6261a (Jul 30, 2004)

2005 Crossfire Convertible and a 2004 Buick Ranier like my man Tiger...both Black.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

2005 Volvo S60, but really want an Aston Martin DB9 [8D]


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

2002 Mazda MPV (with two carseats, soon to be three)
1996 Nissan Sentra (with three hubcaps )


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by nightowl6261a_
> 
> 2005 Crossfire Convertible and a 2004 Buick Ranier like my man Tiger...both Black.


Not bad cars for a shoo salesman that reckons he has no money.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

What l would like to know is:

1. How many of you actually own your cars?

2. How many of you actually pay cash/cheque for the cars?

l'm not being a troll, l'm just curious.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Toad (Jun 10, 2005)

I do.

If a thousand people have a bad idea, its still a bad idea.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> What l would like to know is:
> 
> ...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I'm not sure about internationally, but in the U.S. with interest rates so low and depreciation so high since 9/11, paying cash for new cars has been a terrible waste of potential return on capital.

I paid cash for my last car in Dec. 1996 when interest rates were 8.25%, but at %0.9 + $7000 off I am making payments. My savings account is currently getting 3.5% and I expect them to raise to 3.75% at the end of the month. Even my Inv. Grade Bond fund is still about 5% and that's in dumps. A mid-cap value fund has returned ~20% in the last year.

If you paid cash for your car in the last year you lost about 35% in value on each dollar, plus the 12% avg return on a diversified portfolio. In two years that's 45% and 12%. 3 years 55% and 12%. Three years ago when the market took off the Bond Funds were still getting 8%.

OTOH if you buy a low-mileage, 2 yr old car and pay cash you are still way ahead. I think the lowest rate you could get on used was about 4.5% at the bottom. My Dad bought a 2003 DeVille with about 7000 miles for $22k cash last year. I bought my MIL a 2001 Camry with 45,000 mi for $2,500 cash. The used market was really depressed with all the low-interest new deals around.


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm with ksinc on this one. Money is almost free at the moment, with such low interest rates. In general though, I'm a believer in the idea that you should have the ability to pay for your purchaces in cash, even if you choose to finance for some other reasons. My one exception to that is a house/apartment. I don't think I'll ever have the money to pay cash for a place in the New York metro area. At least, not one that I'd live in. 

CT


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

I drive :
98 M.Benz C230 (65000 miles)
96 Volvo 960 (225,000 miles)
95 Honda Civic (112,000 miles)

I just put to rest (wrecked) my 1991 Lexus ES250. The lowest priced Lexus back in 91, but a great great car. As you can see, I enjoy driving (in good weather).

never apologize for being well dressed or intelligent


----------



## Carson35 (Jul 12, 2004)

I agree with ksinc as well. I'm a firm believer that you either pay 100% cash or finance 100%, why put down $5-10K to reduce your payment $75 to $100 a month on a wasting asset. With money so cheap, why not finance all, when you'll likely get a better return on the cash elsewhere. Having said that: 

Currently drive: 2004 Range Rover

Currently want: 2006 Maserati Quattroporte


----------



## Roy_h (May 11, 2005)

2002 BMW 525i, At the end of this year, beginning of next year i'm selling it and trading it in for a 545i, most likely.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

We drive an Isuzu Trooper and a Jaguar S-type... you can guess who drives which 

For the Trooper we bought it used, paid cash and we beat the hell out of it. It is the family mobile.
For the Jaguar we paid it off in two years and finally own it. We keep it clean and keep the miles off it - it is the princess mobile.

www.carlofranco.com
Seven Fold Ties
Handmade in Italy


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> What l would like to know is:
> 
> ...


I paid $1800 cash for my station wagon.

I got a loan on my Motorcycle, but paid it off in 3-4 months.

This could be the last day of the rest of your life


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

1996 Subaru Legacy wagon - 5 speed. Gets about 30 mpg.

1983 Ford F-100 pickup - inline six, three on the tree. Unknown mileage as gas gauge is broken. After 100 miles or so I add some.

I own them both - paid cash.

The truck is particularly fun to drive. It's black, but the paint in that model year is prone to surface rust on the hood and roof, giving the vehicle an extremely rough look. Yupsters in their fancy SUVs get out of the way. 

And I really enjoy hopping out of the beast wearing a suit.

Mostly I drive the Subaru, though.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> 1996 Subaru Legacy wagon - 5 speed. Gets about 30 mpg.
> 
> ...


On a recent trip up the Cape I managed 28 mpg out of my old Cadillac because the terrain was so flat. Unbelieveable what synthetic oil and 1980s immediately post-fuel crisis overdrive will do for a big car. Normally it's more like 17-23 mpg though with the in-town driving mixed in. Like your truck, I enjoy hopping out of it wearing a suit. And refusing to yield the passing lane to Toyota Land Cruisers until I have completed passing the people I am passing at MY speed.

My favorite thing about it though is that I get "sirred" at gas stations, parking lots, and security checkpoints. Like J. Press, the rear-drive Cadillac is classic and respectable.


----------



## wlipman (Dec 25, 2004)

1. I own my 1999 Ford F150 pickup truck, 6 cylinder engine, 5 speed manual transmission, no airconditioning, 115,000 miles.
2. I paid for it by check, no financing.



> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> What l would like to know is:
> 
> ...


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

I own (yes, paid off) a '92 Volvo 240. Green. I love it. And it loves me.

Still, I've always had a thing for the old (pre-'86) Mercedes diesel mercedes sedans. The W123 body style.

Here's a nice 300td I wouldn't mind driving around town:


Cheers,
Harris


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

1990 VW Corrado



I like the fact no one quite knows what it is. I have a rusty 1984 Audi 4000 for Winter, very Trad indeed 

Brian


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by vwguy_
> 
> 1990 VW Corrado
> 
> Brian


It's always nice to see a VR6 that hasn't been beaten to hell and back. That is a beautiful car.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

I can honestly answer this question with:

05 BMW X3
04 S430
and 
05 Carrera

...however I do not actually own these cars...they belong to a Partner at my firm (the x3 is his 16 y/o daughters mind you). I havent decided whether he is just very generous or doenst like to drive but I dont complain. These long hours do have their perks. [8D]


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

PT Cruiser in Inferno Red.


----------



## A Harris (Jun 25, 2003)

Subaru WRX

www.worldclassconsignment.com


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

As posted in another thread 

Saab 9-2X Aero, leased.
Wife drives a 2005 Malibu MAXX LT, which is a lot nicer than you'd expect. Bought, with a killer employee financing rate from GMAC, as it's our road trip car as well, and we can't have the milage restriction.

Along with what another poster said, I'd love a vintage Super 7, or one of those new Caterham 500's, or De Dion. 

Dream cars:
My wife would want a custom painted pink Cadillac XLR 
I'd want a late model 'vette with a Lingenfelter 468 twin turbo engine package, OR a Caterham R500 with a souped up Ford Focus SVT engine (bests a McLaren at 0-100!)



Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

My wife owns a 2003 Mercedes ML 320. She lets me drive it. 

My current dream car is a CLK 350 convertible. Someday!


----------



## artdeco73 (Apr 29, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by vwguy_
> 
> 1990 VW Corrado
> 
> ...


Brian,

Out of curiosity -- from your picture it looks like your Corrado has the extendable spoiler that's stuck in extended position? Or can you raise it manually and it'll stay up when you shut the engine off?

Tony


----------



## LS400 (Sep 12, 2005)

After 5 BMWs I think I got it right! My user name should give it away. I currently drive a pearl white/sometimes gray (depending on how the light hits it) Lexus LS400 with a saddle tan leather interior. Best car I've ever had! Just hit 200,000 miles last month.


----------



## Shriver (Apr 23, 2005)

A 1995 Mazda Millenia, though I dont drive much. I walk or ride a bicycle to class, usually.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> I own (yes, paid off) a '92 Volvo 240. Green. I love it. And it loves me.
> 
> ...


How many miles on your Volvo?
I, too, own (yes, paid off) a '98 Volvo S70, hunter green with tan leather interior and 151,000 miles. Still going strong!


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

2000 Ford Contour, white.

Usually walk around town, though.

To the Jaguarites: I've always had a longing for a 60s vintage Jaguar sedan equipped with the V-12 that was their trademark for so many years. Guess my interest was sparked by the car the bad guys drove in Tintin's "The Black Island."


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

DownSouth,

I always forget and have to double-check, but it's around 130,000. Still going strong. Love my old 240.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

2000 GMC Denali 85k miles
2002 Mercedes Benz E320 Wagon 47k miles

The truck is mine and I am very happy with it. Huge cargo capacity and very comfortable to drive.

My wife drives the wagon and she loves it- perfect for transporting our children (and their stuff) from place to place.

Trying to sell a 1995 Mercedes E320 Wagon....anyone interested ?


Best,

Ross


----------



## mascalzone (Jul 28, 2005)

No Alfas.

Tasteless thread.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

My baby, tuning cars is my secret passion. It's so sad to be thousands of miles from it for a year.

----------------------------


----------



## upstate (Dec 1, 2003)

2004 Cadillac XLR and a 2000 Cadillac DTS.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I've had the Elise for a month. Have driven it nearly 3000 miles, including a round trip between Pasadena and Mendocino.

If you are thinking about a two seater check out the Elise. It is very quick, handles well, and it is wonderfully fun. It is a worthy successor to the Lotus 7.

Get lots of waves, smiles, thumbs up, etc., from folks (mostly kids)in other fast cars.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## cszulc (Sep 19, 2005)

My daughter drives a 2004 Honda Civic EX (that we got at a GREAT price). I myself drive a 2005 Acura RL and my wife drives the Chrysler Pacifica and a 2005 Honda Odyssey. We love Hondas and Acuras since they are so reliable. 

We also own two boats, a Sea Ray sundancer, and a Baja speedboat.

-Chris


----------



## mark6016 (Sep 8, 2003)

An understated bronze(ish) Chevrolet Monte Carlo V6. Plenty of car for me. On occasion I take a cab if the occasion calls for it.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I am leasing a Pontiac G6.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

ford tourus, used, paid cash


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Interesting range of cars here![8D]

Mine's an Audi S4, in black - loads of fun with a 4.2L V8 and also a much more comfortable ride than my last car a Honda Civic Type R. Also appears a bit more "grown-up" than the Civic, though you still feel like a little kid at Christmas when driving it!

I bought it second-hand (about a year old with 10k on the clock) and paid in full - I don't do finance at all apart from my mortgage.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Rusting E28 BMW (1987 535i) with over 462,000 km on the clock (~286,000 miles). Still going strong, but I think this winter will be a real kick in the nuts for it...hopefully it holds strong and I can achieve 500K.

DD


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> Rusting E28 BMW (1987 535i) with over 462,000 km on the clock (~286,000 miles). Still going strong, but I think this winter will be a real kick in the nuts for it...hopefully it holds strong and I can achieve 500K.
> 
> DD


Good luck. THose BMW will run forever. I cant wait to get back into one. Stupidly got rid of my e30 325i convert. a few years ago.

Yours sounds especially Trad. Of course, to be truly Trad, one must pay up front, and never think about it again.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> Rusting E28 BMW (1987 535i) with over 462,000 km on the clock (~286,000 miles). Still going strong, but I think this winter will be a real kick in the nuts for it...hopefully it holds strong and I can achieve 500K.
> 
> DD


Do you do any of your own work on it?

If I had my druther's I'd never drive again. I actually calculated time and cost of a car in certain cities and came to the conclusion that, at the time, putting that lump sum in an account -- one would be able to use cabs and metro and maintain the principle.

I'd rather just have a humble town car take me around. Hell with driving.

Unless it's a lonely stretch of costal road.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l hate driving too. l get sick of all the traffic and slow drivers. Driving along the coastline is nice though.

lf l could afford it, l would have a full time driver.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## Guessgirl96 (Dec 2, 2005)

I drive a BMW M3 [:I]


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Guessgirl96_
> 
> I drive a BMW M3 [:I]


Did you get the optional blinkers fitted?

(sorry, recurring gag on a car forum I visit)

They're definitely fun cars - I tried them out before settling on the Audi S4 but there's something about the image of the M3 (at least in the UK) that put me off. Plus, no-one lets you in at junctions and everyone constantly tries racing you and sits an inch off your rear. I had enough of that when I had a Type-R.

The S4's almost as speedy but is far more "stealthy" - unless you're a car person, few people know what it is and how rapid it can be. Just the way I like it![}]

Mind you I give M3's some respect on the road - definitely lots of fun to drive! The soft-top versions are especially tidy.


----------



## Edmond (Jun 19, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by FlatSix_
> 
> A Discovery 4.6 with a variety of Alpine stero and video equipment.
> A Porsche 993.
> ...


Flat six, I knew you owned a Porsche!

Me:
'55 MBZ 300SL Gullwing coupe...olive green with white and black hounds tooth seats. To be sold soon..

'55 Healey 100

'63 Austin Healey BJ7

'78 Ferarri 400A ...a real pig

'92 BMW 318is

'69 911 T non sunroof Coupe( bought new )

'72 911 S non sunroof Coupe

'96 MBZ S500

'90 GMC 3/4 ton Suburban one colour, roll up windows

LOOKING for a '95 993 in Rivera Blue....or Arena Red...

Do you know why they have warm beer in England?

Because they have Lucas refridgerators


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

2004 Chevrolet Impala. It's like sitting on a couch while driving, I love it. I bought it used and took a loan out (my first car after college).


----------



## oldschool (Dec 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Gurdon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I built Lotus 7 from a kit. Fast, reliable, no heat, no radio, no door locks, some trophies. These days:

- Black Acura CL, tan leather interior
- Moto Guzzi V11, Silver, red frame

and some other stuff.

The V11 is the most sensual vehicle I've ever been allowed to operate. It's Italian of course.


----------



## Bow Tie (Sep 8, 2005)

1999 Chevrolet Silverado 4wd, 85k miles and 0 problems
Prior to that:
1997 Isuzu Rodeo 4wd, good vehicle but overheated every summer
1986 Volvo 240 wagon, 265k miles

Next on wish list: 1994 Range Rover County LWB


----------



## Sir Henry Billingsgate (Dec 14, 2005)

2003 Mazda Miata Shinsen Version:


----------



## twjg78 (Nov 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Sir Henry Billingsgate_
> 
> 2003 Mazda Miata Shinsen Version:


A conflict ready to start! 2003 MGF for me.


----------



## Gus (Oct 8, 2005)

A red Italian steel frame racing bicycle. It's 20 years old, weighs less than 10 kg, looked new until my first crash and cost me less than $ 500. 

Living in a big city, a bicycle is far and away the quickest mode of transport, especially in a place like Tokyo where cyclists find themselves in a legal vacuum between pedestrians and motorists. Left side/right side, sidewalk/street - it's up to you.


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

Update: The Discovery is gone, replaced by a new Volkswagen Phaeton.

When I heard the Phaeton was being discontinued in the United States (although it is going from strength to strength in Europe) I had to hurry up and get mine. 

In my opinion, it's the finest luxury car sold in this country, and I've driven them all.

----------------------


"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## Stuttjukken (Jan 14, 2006)

Suzuki Baleno (1998). In my work I drive VolvoÂ´s and ScaniaÂ´s, (buses, of course).

Short and stout/heavyweight busdriver in Bergen, Norway. My favorite clothes are polywool trousers.


----------



## manicturncoat (Oct 4, 2004)

In Italy recently I drove again a car from my youth, the Lancia Delta HF integrale evo. I almost forgot what an incredible car it was.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

'96 Jeep Grand Cherokee in 'char-gold', a sort of metallic olive green color.

Very popular with the young Southern trad set around here.

---------------------


Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## marsh (Jan 13, 2005)

It's a very interesting selection.

Sadly the roads in Kenya don't encourage the kind of high performace car I lusted after when I couldn't affod it...

I now have a Mercedes S500L. I do have a full time driver and that has it's virtues.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Recently replaced the '99 Tahoe that went to college with my son with a '94 long wheel base Range Rover. Now have something to drive long distances hauling lots of stuff.

Gurdon


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by FlatSix_
> 
> Update: The Discovery is gone, replaced by a new Volkswagen Phaeton.
> 
> ...


I am really intrigued by the Phaeton but having had two problematic VW ownerships, have my doubts about reliability. How's it going for you?


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bow Tie_
> Next on wish list: 1994 Range Rover County LWB


Sorry I didn't see this when I posted earlier. I just found one: 56,000 miles, repainted dark green. Seems to be in good shape. No rust, except, of course, rear window sill. No major crash damage evident.

Gurdon


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

My 99 Saturn just died on me, while in Rochester, NY no less. So I quickly had to purchase a new car. I was planning on getting new car this summer after I graduated, anyway. I am now the proud owner of a 2006 Ford Fusion. I haven't had it long enough to give it a real thumbs up or down, but so far I am quite pleased.


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by maxnharry_
> I am really intrigued by the Phaeton but having had two problematic VW ownerships, have my doubts about reliability. How's it going for you?


No problems at 5050 miles. I'm getting together with 20 or so other owners this weekend to install keyless start buttons.

It is rapid (have smacked the 130mph limiter numerous times) economical (23mpg on long trips) and quiet.

----------------------

"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## mokita (Feb 9, 2006)

03 Acura TL

I intend to get a new one, hopefully by the end of this month. I can't find a good backup, but may look at the Infiniti.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by mokita_
> 
> 03 Acura TL
> 
> I intend to get a new one, hopefully by the end of this month. I can't find a good backup, but may look at the Infiniti.


My wife just got an Infinity FX35 with the sport package to replace her '99 Saturn coupe which was sort of unsafe in heavy traffic. I am very impressed with it. Handles like an Audi. 280 HP and gobs of torque. Leather seats. Bose sound system. Loaded with stuff. Cool looking. I would look at Infiniti based on our experience.


----------



## mokita (Feb 9, 2006)

Originally posted by Liberty Ship



> quote:My wife just got an Infinity FX35 with the sport package to replace her '99 Saturn coupe which was sort of unsafe in heavy traffic. I am very impressed with it. Handles like an Audi. 280 HP and gobs of torque. Leather seats. Boze sound system. Loaded with stuff. Cool looking. I would look at Infiniti based on our experience.


I probably should look at the G sedans. They are priced a bit lower than the TL, but might end up as high with options. From what I have read they offer a 4WD model.


----------



## mokita (Feb 9, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by cufflink44_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not tried the navigation system. Maybe I should. For me, the problem is that I don't go anywhere I haven't been before.


----------



## tsloop (Jul 20, 2005)

I want to buy a Porsche but till then I have a 67 Camaro that I paid $3000 for when I turned 16.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

Audi RS6 Avant - Porsche performance in a big and subtle box!


----------



## jturner901 (Mar 21, 2007)

When the bride is off work, I get to drive our funky red 2005 Toyota Matrix. For commuting to work, I peddle 5 km on my funky yellow Specialized 21 speed mountain bike.

All the best!

Jay


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

BPH said:


> Audi RS6 Avant - Porsche performance in a big and subtle box!


Fantastic machine. Legendary! I nearly bought an RS6 sedan a few months ago, but got scared off by online stories about mechanical issues, particularly with the suspension. Plus, I didn't love the body style. In the end, I got a 2006 A6 S-line with the 4.2 ltr. V8, with loads of options. It's nice, but has a meager 335 hp compared to your 450hp.... If the RS6 Avant were available in the US (it's not), I'd have strongly considered getting one. Much better looking, I think, than the RS6 sedan.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Daily, I drive a 2005 Dodge Dakota Quad Cab. It serves a dual purpose as a my farm vehicle since I live on six acres and have horses and fence to take care of often...

Sometimes, I'll get out my 1968 Dodge Charger and go for a pleasant drive  ...No, I"m not an all Dodge guy or anything. Just worked out oddly. My wife's uncle died a year ago and he left it to us because he knew how much I liked it...

TT


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I now drive a Honda Pilot. Great car but not really that cool. Same color as my old jag though.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

My lease on my previous car ended and I picked up a Chevy HHR. Not a bad car for the money (they are *cheap*) Fantastic mileage and comfortable, which is important for me as I'm rather tall. It's also kinda sorta tradish looking, it just needs some wire rims and whitewalls. 

Re: Audis, I'm sure they are usually dependable vehicles, but an acquaintance of mine was almost burned severely by an electrical fault in his A6's steering column. He saw a glow behind his steering column, pulled off the road and within 30 seconds the entire dashboard was on fire. I guess it's a somewhat known issue with his model year, he was compensated appropriately but still...


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

2000 Chevy Crew Cab 4WD Pick-Up....Gotta tow the boat!

2005 Chevy 3/4 Suburban 4WD....Gotta tow the boat along with the triplets =)


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

1997 SAAB 9000. I've had it about four years, paid cash, itnow has about 150K on it and going strong. I never thought I would own such a luxurious vehicle, but it was the most car I could get for the price.

The interesting phenomenon was that I had to buy a new car becase I was rear-ended on the Garden State Parkway and my old van was totaled, so I started looking for Subarus (the semi-official state car of Vermont). What I found out was that in the mileage and age range I was looking at (80-100k, at least five years old) prices were about the same for Saabs and Volvos as for Subarus. Subarus are great cars, but around here we don't hear about too many of them going for 200-300,00 miles, which is not at all unusual for Volvos and Saabs. I drove a couple of Volvos and they were fine, but I didn't really love them the way I expected to. The Saab, on the other hand, is not only a great car but extremely comfortable and I am counting on running it at least until my number two son is out of college (he's halfway there now).


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

2006 LR3 HSE. So far, so good. I am attending another dealership sponsored and catered off road rally this weekend, out by Sauharita Arizona, into some old mining camps. Should be interesting.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

1982 Porsche 928, just turned 100,000 miles last week. Awesome car! From 1978 through 1992 (?), this was Porsche's flagship car. Hi-powered front engine aluminum block V8, lightweight partial aluminum body, all leather interior, blisteringly fast (top end well north of 150mph) with incredible handling (with this car, Porsche developed the Weissach axle, which is a form of four-wheel steering which dampens out trailing throttle or braking oversteer).


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

rip said:


> 1982 Porsche 928, just turned 100,000 miles last week. Awesome car! From 1978 through 1992 (?),


Dang, I like that car. I was looking for a fun car to supplement my current get-me-around car, and that was on the top of the list. Alas, the funds were diverted. Any car that has such a loyal fan base must be a blast to drive.

I like the looks of the 944 a bit better than the 928. I like it's crisp lines, I find the 928 to be a bit too curvy. However, I don't like the looks of the 944's service record. On the other hand, 80's vintage 911's can be had for a good price nowadays...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

rip said:


> 1982 Porsche 928, just turned 100,000 miles last week. Awesome car! From 1978 through 1992 (?), this was Porsche's flagship car. Hi-powered front engine aluminum block V8, lightweight partial aluminum body, all leather interior, blisteringly fast (top end well north of 150mph) with incredible handling (with this car, Porsche developed the Weissach axle, which is a form of four-wheel steering which dampens out trailing throttle or braking oversteer).


Your car looks great, rip! 928s are awesome cars. I dated a girl in HS whose father had one, and he let me drive it once.

I drive an '04 SAAB 9-3, and my wife has an '06 Volvo XC 70 that we just bought. Someday I'd like to find an old SAAB 99 to restore.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

I too have a Saab 9-3, a 2005 model, which I like but has been a bit buggy with the electrical system but all under warranty so no worries. I do hope the next Saabs go back to the pre 1994 body styles though.

But after an impending move next month I am considering an Alfa 156 or a Skoda Octavia RS.

But if I had the bank balance I would buy a Porsche Cayman S.

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> But if I had the bank balance I would buy a Porsche Cayman S.
> 
> Karl


If I had the bank balance, I would have a small fleet of cars 

The customized Viper Venom for one. An M5 BMW. A Cayman turbo also. Oddly enough for my everyday driving, I would stick with Rover but probably upgrade to the big Range (vs. the Range Sport).


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

a pedestrian Pontiac G-6, but I like it.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfarer,

Oddly enough Porsche doesnt build a Cayman Turbo bc they are afraid of how it might cannibalize sales of its flagship 911. It seems that the cheaper and lighter Cayman is actually a better car than the 911 and Porsche has kept the power down on the Cayman (the base model has 245 hp and the S has 295 hp) to give the 911 a power advantage.

The new M5 is great with the 500 hp V-10 but the I-drive on the 5 Series is a nightmare, its vastly improved in the new 3 Series, or so they say!

Maybe we should wait until 2009 for the 4 door Porsche Coupe Pannamera Turbo with 540 hp and awd. If we can sock away about 5 grand a month for the next 2 and half years we could pre-order one now!

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh sorry Karl! I misread. It's the Cayenne turbo I'd take.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfarer,

Well supposedly BMW will build a M version of the new X5, and the Cayenne is in the middle of its life cycle. 

The only problem with these SUVs is they need a tanker truck to follow them and get only slightly beter mileage than an M1-Abrams.

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Wayfarer,
> 
> Well supposedly BMW will build a M version of the new X5, and the Cayenne is in the middle of its life cycle.
> 
> ...


Well my friend, I am getting about 14 mpg currently. I would test drive the X5 "M" version, but all reports I have read state the vehicle is decidely not for off roading in the least. The Cayenne seems okay for at least light duty. My trusty Landie is the real deal


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Oh sorry Karl! I misread. It's the Cayenne turbo I'd take.


I tried to talk my wife into a Cayenne or a Land Rover, but she just wouldn't listen. 

I'm with you, Karl. I wish SAAB would bring back the funky shape, but it's not going to happen. Their webpage shows the new concept cars. 
https://www.saabusa.com/saabjsp/concepts/index.jsp


----------



## kshah (Oct 30, 2006)

Just never give a kid a Porsche. Due to the percieved invincibility, and advanced handling dynamics due to mid-engine, RWD drivetrain, young drivers do not posses the necessary skills.

Just a tip for you wealthy fathers.

P.S, the official rich high school girl's car is the BMW X3 or 3 series sedan.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kshah,

Funny thing about the X3 and most of the 3 Series models sold stateside is that they aren't built in Germany. The X3 is built in Austria (Graz I believe) by Steyr-Puch and the 3 Series models are built at the BMW factory in South Africa. The next generation X3 model will be built at the BMW factory in South Carolina with Z Series production transferring to Germany.

But Audi TT drivers and Volkswagen Touareg drivers might be the most surprised to discover that their cars are built in Hungary (Gyor) and Slovakia (Bratislava) respectively.

Karl


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Hers: 1998 Chevy AWD Astro
Mine: 1995 Chevy Impala SS-new heads etc. and stroked to a 383 (a.k.a. the rocket)
and Ours:2001 K2500 4x4 Suburban (the bus)

Next? One more kid and it's the 12 passenger Express with a Quigley 4x4 set up.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

2005.5 VW Jetta TDI (Almost 50 mpg!)
2004 Porsche 911TT


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

The ladies crazy.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

BertieW said:


> The ladies crazy.


:icon_smile_big: Play on, playa.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

kshah said:


> Just never give a kid a Porsche. Due to the percieved invincibility, and advanced handling dynamics due to mid-engine, RWD drivetrain, young drivers do not posses the necessary skills.
> 
> Just a tip for you wealthy fathers.
> 
> P.S, the official rich high school girl's car is the BMW X3 or 3 series sedan.


Although it's some years away, I'm going to put the boys into an Avalanche ( or something like it)


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

jbmcb said:


> Dang, I like that car. I was looking for a fun car to supplement my current get-me-around car, and that was on the top of the list. Alas, the funds were diverted. Any car that has such a loyal fan base must be a blast to drive.
> 
> I like the looks of the 944 a bit better than the 928. I like it's crisp lines, I find the 928 to be a bit too curvy. However, I don't like the looks of the 944's service record. On the other hand, 80's vintage 911's can be had for a good price nowadays...


jb -

By almost every account I know of, the 928 is far more expensive to maintain than a 944. The 944 does have its weaknesses like any car (motor mounts for example), but from what I have heard, the 928s just have droves of them, especially electrical.


----------

